# News today



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Brennen made notes that Hillary made up the Russia collusion to distract from her illegal emails.

Other news is the founder of Proud Boys deny they are white supremisists and is sueing CNN. Remember the Catholic kid and the native American beating a drum in his face? That cost CNN 260 million and they are about to take another hit.

Michelle Obama has a 24 minute video in a whiney breathless voice saying that if you believe the demonstrations are violent you are racist and she worries about a knee on her neck. She did a lot to divide America.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh oh because Hillary diseminated false information to law enforcement its a felony. Not only that Obama and Biden were briefed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe on Tuesday declassified documents that revealed former CIA Director John Brennan briefed former President Obama on Hillary Clinton's purported "plan" to tie then-candidate Donald Trump to Russia as "a means of distracting the public from her use of a private email server" ahead of the 2016 presidential election.
> 
> Hope Ratcliffe has better security than other Clinton victims.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Don't you love how the left screams and yells false accusations, about the GOP doing the ACTUAL crap they accuse ... :eyeroll: There are enough stupid people out there that will believe them...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The left, through public education has succeeded in dumbing down America. We are the last. When America falls this world will become the socialist eutopian hell. Hide your little boys the pedlphiles will be in charge of assylum. First they need to take our guns because they prefer unarmed subjects to armed citizens.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How about the "attacks" on Amy Coney Barret...

The things I have seen...

1. She was a "handsmaid" in a Christian group...

2. While in college she stayed in a 9 Bedroom apartment that was owned by a leader of a Christian Group.... The school she went to was NOTRE DAME... it is like saying nobody can own rentals. Also a very religous school wouldn't have people/churches owning rental property. But yet they want to make it a scandal some how...

other things...

How the PR govenor endorses Trump...

And I find it funny nothing what plainsman stated about the "russian investigation" has been on MSN today... or even yesterday. This should be about 5 pages of stuff. But media is silent.... interesting how that happens.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> But media is silent.... interesting how that happens.


Even FOX News?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Fox is the only one reporting on it.... But also not as much as it should be. Considering how RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA was dominated on the news for 3+ years. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a good one...

and again..... if this doesn't show you how the media thinks people are idiots...

https://freebeacon.com/media/undecided- ... ing-biden/



> NBC News' 'Undecided' Voters Previously Featured as Biden Supporters on MSNBC


Interesting how they are trying to manipulate everything... Here is a question... does anyone believe the Polls?


----------

